# Homechoice/Tivo/Help!!!



## rich_hard (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying a Tivo unit to use with my Homechoice/Freeview systems. I need to know ho easy it actually is to setup and get going. If not, i will go about it another way.

I really want to be able to watch, record and programme recordings from all channels on Freeview and Homechoice at any time of the day. Is this possible, or is there an easier way?

Many Thanks,

Richard


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I use one Homechoice box with one TiVo, and 5 Freeview boxes with 5 other TiVos.
And another TiVo or 2 connected to Sky.

They work great.

Not sure how well a Homechoice and Freeview box connected to only one TiVo would work -in theory it should be fine as long as you have an RF connection.

Only problem is that Homechoice's set top box automatically time out after 6 hours of inactivity, so you might want to program a remote control to wake it up every 5 hours or so.

Don't forget that a UK TiVo (known as 'series 1') can only record from one tuner at any one time, hence my use of multiple TiVos.

You can however watch any previously recorded programme while its recording.


----------



## rich_hard (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Cyril. To be honest then, it seems like a lot of hard work. Maybe i'll just get a DVD Recorder instead.

Thanks anyway!

Richard


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

cyril said:


> I use one Homechoice box with one TiVo, and 5 Freeview boxes with 5 other TiVos.
> And another TiVo or 2 connected to Sky.


OK... I have to ask: WHY so many?? 

Surely not all for yourself


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

The Obo said:


> OK... I have to ask: WHY so many??
> 
> Surely not all for yourself


He likes to use them to heat the place.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

rich_hard said:


> Thanks Cyril. To be honest then, it seems like a lot of hard work. Maybe i'll just get a DVD Recorder instead.
> 
> Thanks anyway!
> 
> Richard


It's NOT a lot of hard work -
The DVD recorder route is A LOT more troublesome!

In fact a thousand times more work!

One of the reasons I have TiVo is that I can't be bothered to use a DVD recorder!

There is NO BETTER way to use Homechoice than to marry it with TiVo IMHO.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

The Obo said:


> OK... I have to ask: WHY so many??
> 
> Surely not all for yourself


Catholic tastes, and redundancy.

Takes up too much valuable time deciding which programmes to watch.
So I record pretty much everything. 

If you only have one TiVo it's only upgradeable to 1TB (2x 500GB)!


----------



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

cyril said:


> Only problem is that Homechoice's set top box automatically time out after 6 hours of inactivity, so you might want to program a remote control to wake it up every 5 hours or so.


I've just moved house and got Homechoice, and have come up against this problem of the Homechoice box timing out. Cyril, could you explain more about this workaround? What remote do you use?


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

NeilCoburn said:


> I've just moved house and got Homechoice, and have come up against this problem of the Homechoice box timing out. Cyril, could you explain more about this workaround? What remote do you use?


All you need to do is use a learning remote and a timed macro which sends a volume change signal every 3 hours.

I use a cheapo one from Maplin/Richersounds- I can't remember the model number, but it's called about 4 different names and was about £20 -will check when I get home next week! Obviously you will have to tape it down somewhere near the homechoice unit and remember to change the batteries every month and NOT move the control! If you are brave you could hook up a 5V power supply to the remote control so you won't have to change or recharge its batteries.

Alternatively you can manually send a volume signal every night just before you go to bed and another one just before you leave the house


----------



## rich_hard (Mar 3, 2006)

Cyril,

To the average user, with average intellect! when setting up coding parameters, adjusting epg homechoice codes and adding remote 6 hour sensors, is it really a lot easier to manage?


----------



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

cyril said:


> All you need to do is use a learning remote and a timed macro which sends a volume change signal every 3 hours.


Many thanks, I see - I thought I had to press the 'diamond' button and log in as a user to wake it up, but just a volume change is much easier!


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

rich_hard said:


> Cyril,
> 
> To the average user, with average intellect! when setting up coding parameters, adjusting epg homechoice codes and adding remote 6 hour sensors, is it really a lot easier to manage?


The dvd recorder or any other recorder will also suffer from the Homechoice timeouts!

Admittedly TiVo is ever so slightly more complex to setup.

However it is a thousand times easier than mucking around with manual recordings on a DVD recorder.

It would take hundreds of hours a year for me to manually record all the programs I want off Homechoice using a DVD recorder or non-TiVo device!

Compare that to one or two hours setup time including setting up season passes.

ANY recording systems you decide to use (TiVo, PC, DVD recorder etc..) will also need a way to stop Homechoice timing out when you are not there.

You will also need to setup a remote control system to change channels as well!


----------



## rich_hard (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm getting a Tivo at some point, but will make do with a DVD/Hard Drive Recorder for now. After all, if the Tivo goes wrong or shorts etc, its got no warranty or returns policy in place. And, i have no idea how much they cost, and where to buy them from. 
Thanks for the advice anyway Cyril.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

rich_hard said:


> I'm getting a Tivo at some point, but will make do with a DVD/Hard Drive Recorder for now. After all, if the Tivo goes wrong or shorts etc, its got no warranty or returns policy in place. And, i have no idea how much they cost, and where to buy them from.
> Thanks for the advice anyway Cyril.


You only have to ask!

You get them used from ebay or with warranty from www.tivoland.com or tivoheaven.co.uk.

They are reasonably easy to fix and most spare parts are readily available.

A DVD recorder is useful for other things, but if you can afford a TiVo for around £200 plus subs, I STRONGLY advise getting one!


----------



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

cyril said:


> I use a cheapo (remote control) from Maplin/Richersounds- I can't remember the model number, but it's called about 4 different names and was about £20 -will check when I get home next week!


Cyril - I'd be grateful if you could check the name/model number when you get a moment - I'm struggling to fine one with timed macros

Neil


----------



## Logan (Mar 19, 2004)

I use a Philips for the same thing, timed changes on Homechoice.
It's an older model Philips SBCRU880, but the new ones have timers as well.

http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...&proxybuster=R3GKFKXUW4KN1J0RMRCSHQNHKFSESI5P

check under the Specifications / Convenience to see if they have a timer, eg
http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...&proxybuster=R3GKFKXUW4KN1J0RMRCSHQNHKFSESI5P

They can also do macros, so I get mine to turn on the Homechoice TV & login, - after my mains timer plug has turned the Homechoice box off and then on again overnight. 
This restarts everything if there has been a service outage or system updates overnight or while I'm away.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I use a Cambridge M500 - http://wotsit.thingy.com/haj/m500/

It's also called about 4 different names from 4 different manufacturers who re-brand it , move the buttons around and change its colours.

You should probably follow Logan's advice, as the Homechoice box goes down on its own accord for service updates.


----------



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

Many thanks, guys - I've found a Philips SBC RU865 which will do the job - on ebay for c. £15.


----------

